# Do I need to register with PRTB as a landlord



## Mr. Flibble (28 Apr 2010)

Do I need to register as a landlord of a house rented in a room by room basis (a house share)? I live in the house too.


What happens if a tenant needs PRTB cert for rent relief?


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Apr 2010)

if the rental amount exceeds €10k then I think you can't avail of the rent a room relief and will thus have to register.


----------



## Mr. Flibble (28 Apr 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> if the rental amount exceeds €10k then I think you can't avail of the rent a room relief and will thus have to register.




Thanks. If rent is less than €10k how do the tenants apply for rent supplement without a PRTB cert?


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Apr 2010)

i think you're mixing a few things up. rent supplement is for SW, I presumed you were talking about a tax credit from Revenue for renting.

the tenants don't need a PRTB "cert" (i don't know if there is such a thing) to get a tax credit for renting, they just need to provide details of where they live, how much rent they pay and your details, they don't need your PPS number as Revenue should be able to figure that one out.


----------



## Mr. Flibble (28 Apr 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> i think you're mixing a few things up. rent supplement is for SW, I presumed you were talking about a tax credit from Revenue for renting.
> 
> the tenants don't need a PRTB "cert" (i don't know if there is such a thing) to get a tax credit for renting, they just need to provide details of where they live, how much rent they pay and your details, they don't need your PPS number as Revenue should be able to figure that one out.



I gather that the tenant is on Social Welfare.

A letter, written to a tenant from the HSE, is entitled Review of Rent Entitlement and mentions 
- _Review of Rent Entitlement _
- _Rent Supplement_
- _Rent Allowance_
- _Supplementary Welfare Allowance_
I presume they are referring to the same thing in all 4 cases. They ask for a copy of the '_Private Residential Tenancies Bord Cert (PRTB) and any other information requested..._'


----------



## Mr. Flibble (28 Apr 2010)

Looks like you don't have to register if the landlord is resident.


http://www.prtb.ie/landlord_pubregfaq.htm#lq3

 What dwellings are exempt from the tenancy registration system?
_A dwelling in which the landlord is also resident_


----------

